# VoIP and Orange Problems



## frenchfry (Oct 23, 2007)

So I have had VoIP working on my PC for nearly 3 years without too many issues. I connect to my internet wirelessly and until yesterday I used a softphone to run my VoIP (3rd party provider and not orange). So Orange upgraded my firmware to 3202_26014A on a Sagem [email protected] Livebox. Since then I am unable to register my VoIP with my provider. I have tried 3 different softphone and two VoIP accounts with different providers. If I use MizuPhone (one I downloaded yesterday) I can get a connection but on outgoing calls it cuts out after approx 1 minute. To make things even more odd, I can receive incoming calls and there is no cut off on those. I cannot seem to turn off the livebox firewall and if I reduce to minimum, it does not help. When I checked the firewall logs, I get this message whilst making an outgoing call with Mizu

Firewall ErrorFirewall internal SIP PKT: Failed parsing. Error code: -1020 [repeated 3 times, last time on Jan 1 22:00:25 2003]

Also, for some bizarre reason, my Livebox has also stepped back in time to 2003 and cannot seem to find where to correct the date and time.

Please help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This seems crystal clear, you need to deal with the nice folks at Orange to resolve this. That's probably not what you wanted to hear...


----------



## frenchfry (Oct 23, 2007)

Just tried that. I live in France and unfortunately my French (especially technical French) is not up to scratch. They have told me there was no issues with yesterdays update. Any ideas how to turn off the Livebox firewall completely? If not, can I buy an ADSL modem and ditch the Livebox (I already have a seperate wifi router).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I can't really answer those questions, I live in the US and don't know details about the Orange service.

Can you configure the Orange modem to put your secondary router in the DMZ and just deal with it that way?


----------



## frenchfry (Oct 23, 2007)

Sounds interesting. On my router there is an option to put an IP on DMZ. Do I need to put the IP address of the secondary router in there?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have to configure the Orange Router to put the DMZ to a specific address. Then in the WAN configuration section of your secondary router, you configure a fixed IP address, Default Gateway, and DNS Address.

Say the Orange router is at base address 192.168.1.1, and you select 192.168.1.200 as your DMZ host address in the Orange router's configuration.

In your secondary router's WAN address configuration, set the following...

IP Address 192.168.1.200
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1
DNS Address 1: 192.168.1.1


----------



## Devon Paulene (Jul 10, 2009)

I have voip and the problem is when I call out, the busy tone always sounds (while it really isn't). It's ok when someone calls in. Anyone I call from my phone, it has the busy tone. It can't be that everyone I call is busy... Please help. I hate voip.(proof that its the voip's fault and not mine - I call to my cell and I hear the busy tone while it isn't busy. My cell makes calls to my phone without problems).voip softphone


----------

